# Topics > Space >  SpaceNet, repository of freely available imagery with co-registered map features, SpaceNet LLC, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

spacenet.ai

twitter.com/spacenet_ai

linkedin.com/company/spacenet-llc

registry.opendata.aws/spacenet

Jake Shermeyer

----------

